# Which has best BLM coyote hunting: New Mexico or Wyoming



## Private Ryan (Jul 12, 2005)

I've been to New Mexico around Carlsbad. My dad and I killed 4 coyotes in 3 days. I'm looking for a better hunt with more kills. I want to hunt BLM land. My dad says I should return to the Guadalupe Mtns in New Mexico except this time hunt the west side of the mountains. I will do it, except Wyoming has caught my eye. There's quite a bit of BLM land there, and I watched the DVD "Quest for Coyotes." Those guys were slaying coyotes in Wyoming on private and public land. Can a real experienced western hunter point me in right direction? I'm from Indiana, I like to hunt the west because the coyotes just flat out respond to the call more.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm from Wyoming and in my area we have quite a few coyotes...probably nothing like you seen on the video. I haven't seen that video so I wouldn't I guess....but the coyotes around my area are pretty hard to hunt but really fun. They are REALLY smart! You need to have perfect wind, right calls, and sounds REAL or they won't come. It's an awesome expereience. But I've heard down in the southern and the southwestern part of the state there is a lot of coyotes. About anywhere you go in Wyoming, your chances are pretty high that you will call something up. Not saying you will kill it...but you will pry get a shot possibly! :sniper:

I guess it's your choice...I haven't hunted most of the state being I'm only 15 but in my area I have pretty good success.....it could be better but it's still fun!


----------



## Private Ryan (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank you very much, that's helpful. I have a map of wyoming showing all public land. I will check out the south and southwest part. Later. Kill 'em all!!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would do wyoming myself. I was down there for nationals last year and there is a lot of public land and a LOT of coyotes. I wouldn't limit yourself to just public land however. Most of the ranchers are very big into letting someone shoot coyotes on their land as long as big game season isn't in full swing


----------



## Private Ryan (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks alot Brad T.; that's very helpful, and I got your reply on the FoxPro also. Hey you know what I decided? I'm gonna buy the all new FoxPro when it comes out, then I'll have two FoxPro's. If you haven't seen a picture of the all new one, go to allpredatorcalls.com and check it out. Again, thank you very much and GOOD HUNTIN'!!!!!!!


----------

